# can my CBS have babies in my tank?



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just spotted one of my CBSs is berried. I'm bit surprised as the water parameter is PH 7.2 KH 3 GH 5. 

Will eggs hatch under this water condition? I read that PH has to be 6.5ish for CBS/CRS to have shrimplets.

I'm using almond leaves to lower PH but it does not seem to work that well. what should I do to lower PH? 
there is nothing in the tank that raises PH ( driftwood, flower pot, and a decoration). 

Obviously, I won't adjust the water parameter if I can have CBS shrimplets under this water condition.
has anyone successfully bred their CBS/CRS tin PH 7-7.2?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Im not sure, I would think because its already berried they would be fine but I keep cherries. free bump:bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

oh! my RCSs are breeding like crazy lol. I have ~20 RCS shrimplets. I'm worried that it may not hatch as PH is too high.. Oh well, only time will tell  thanks for the free bump though


----------



## do-boy86 (Sep 3, 2013)

Keep this updated please! I'm very interested as ill be looking to add crs as soon as my tank is matured. I'd love to have babies but have a very low maintenance approach


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow! I'm just seeing my CBS shrimplets!!! I'm watching egg hatching as I type! very cool!! so far I saw 5 shrimplets coming out!!! I wish I have a nice video camera.. tried with iPhone but does not show much!!!


----------

